# GROS PROBLEME ipod après formatage!! AIDEZ MOI!!



## maksou (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

J'ai un très gros problème avec mon Ipod classic 80gb!
Il y a environ une semaine, lorsque j'allume mon ipod, la pomme apple apparait a l'écran, et ensuite m'affiche une grosse croix rouge!
Grâce à des forums, j'ai réussit a resoudre ce problème en faisant la manip "menu"+"bouton central". Ensuite, j'ai mis mon ipod en mode "disk" (manip "bouton central" + "play/pause"). 

J'ai été ensuite obligé de le formater avec windows, en "NTFS" (j'ai Vista).
Mes plus gros problemes arrivent ensuite: 

- Mon ipod est normal quand je navigue dedans, mais il m'affiche qu'il est plein ("0 Ko de libre").
- Lorsque je le branche a mon ordi, le bruit "toutou" m'indique que je viens de le brancher. Il n'est pas du tout reconnu par itunes, et lorsque je vais dans le poste de travail, je ne peux pas cliquer dessus, car le bureau cesse de fonctionner.

Je ne sais plus du tout quoi faire, j'ai énormement besoin de votre aide!


----------



## relaxelle (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
As-tu pu résoudre ce problème?
Car en fait, j'ai le même soucis que toi aujourd'hui et je suis complètement perdue...
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

